# Possibly moving barns



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I think Ranch C is an awesome option. I like that you can pay your bill online (w/a C. card) if you want to. Just make sure it's not too structured for you & would you have access on Sundays? Said it was closed on Sun. None of them sound bad, though, & the prices are quite reasonable. Glad to hear that the horse is now all yours-so nice to retire a bill.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They all sound decent, number b had a nice set up, C didn't have any pictures of the place on the web so can't compare b to a or c.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cacowgirl, I would have access on Sundays as a boarder, but I hardly ever go out on Sundays anyway (I work every other Sunday and the Sundays I'm not working, I do the church and family thing). Forgot to mention that Ranch C would clean my stall daily and do my water for me. Ranch B is a self clean place, but I believe they'll fill your water if it's low. Where I'm at now, if you don't have full care board and the BO has to mess with your water or stall, he charges you (even my best friend who does trail rides for him, who he is supposed to be paying, but isn't...she has pneumonia and hasn't been able to get out to clean her stalls).

churumbeque, Ranch C is basically five acres enclosed by 6-foot chain link fencing with a long barn (VERY nice barn) where the studs and the geldings are kept, two outdoor stalls for the broodmares (they are only there temporarily), the two-story house, and a few sheds for tack and such.

I would be keeping my tack at home, regardless of which ranch I choose.


----------



## kcyoung (Oct 18, 2012)

If it's all about the money, option A.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I like c. Sound really open. The only thing that would deter me is no arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

kcyoung, it's not all about money. It's also about Aires getting the proper care when I'm not there, him being comfortable, me being comfortable with where he's at (right now, he's on a large property with 60 other horses and he's pretty much the most visible horse there because of where his stall is and because of his coloring...this translates into people messing with him all the time...my best friend caught someone trying to feed him coffee last year), him being closer to me, and it being less expensive than where I'm at now. Right now, he gets two flakes of alfalfa morning and night and a scoop of alfalfa/bermuda mix pellets for lunch. I would much prefer him getting grass hay, but the BO where I'm at now charges extra to feed grass hay, even if you provide it (and your board doesn't go down if you buy your own feed). 

Prinella, that's kind of what's making me hesitant about Ranch C as well. However, I have a friend who boards at Ranch A and I was going to ask them if I could use their arena for a small fee every month.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

A or C- leaning towards ranch C because of the turnout. I would say no on ranch B because it doesn't say anything about turnout.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Casey, ranch B figures that since their stalls are fairly large, the horses don't really need turnout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well.. if I regularly rode my horse, the smallest turnout I would go for is 75x20. 20x50 is too small for a horse to exercise. Now, reading it over, I would go for boarding place C but stilll keep A in mind if C doesn't work out.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I would go with C as well, if you COULD use someone else's arena. Young ones like Aires need room to goof off, and plenty of it  the only thing I'd worry about is REALLY staying on top of his worming schedual if he's in the same pasture as a bunch of others (boarders, perhaps) because otherwise he might pick something up. Vaccinations too.


I think I'm packing my two girls up and moving to AZ though, the cheapest board that we have in my area is $250 for pasture board with other horses, and they're minis so I can't do that! No seperate feeding either- just 12% sweet feed pellets and a shared round bale for 5-7 horses every three days.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I like the sound of ranch A.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Endiku, the owners of ranch C deworm and vaccinate regularly and have said that they will vaccinate and deworm Aires along with their horses for the cost of the vaccines and dewormer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Endiku, the owners of ranch C deworm and vaccinate regularly and have said that they will vaccinate and deworm Aires along with their horses for the cost of the vaccines and dewormer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'd go with C and see how much training I could get for the horse & me. All that SAR stuff they have on their website would be great training!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My biggest concern is that they haven't given me a price yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My biggest concern is that they haven't given me a price yet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well, you said it would be between $200 & $250 right? So you have a ballpark? If they come back with something substantially different then I'd probably go with B, I like the bigger corrals and the from the pics that place looks immaculate.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That was one thing I liked about Ranch B. It was always super clean. Im gonna text the owners of Ranch C today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would personally choose A due to the access to trails, price, and it seems like it would be a low key place. I worry that C would be maybe a little constrictive.
Good luck with what you choose, either way.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

If it was my horse, being I am a strong believer that a horse should be stalled as little as possible ( mine are never stalled) I would definitely choose Ranch C, it sound like good people, who know what they are doing, and the charge is a lot less then 300 a month. Plus the farrier thing? And it's closer to your house, your horse would be with other horses (like horses love, they are herd animals remember of course)
I wouldn't look twice if it was me. 
Ranch A sound kinda sketchy in the stall situation anyway.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ranch C even offered to trailer him to their property for me. The other two barns, I'd have to figure something out. Texted them to see if they've come up with a price, but no answer yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horselover3418 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd say Ranch C. If you want him wored everyday you can and if you don'ttell them no. Ranch C would be best for me because you would have to pay charges for trimming (him going and leaving)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pick the stable that feeds the hay you prefer if the pens are safe and all the horses look fit. I would pic a or b. 
option C sounds nice, but, it offers training, clinics etc, which means lots of 'traffic' , people who could mess with the horse. 
i dont understand the boarding owners that dont consider filling troughs as part of a normal routine on the same level as feeding. I would verify that horse has its water filled daily.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Stevenson, Aires is used to being messed with. He is the most visible horse on the property he's on now due to his loud coloring and the fact that his stall is near the front of the property (and the BO refuses to move him). I've had little kids petting him and messing with him, the BO's son and grandkids play around his stall all the time because he's the least likely to freak (he's even been hit by water balloons). Heck. I've even had my best friend catch someone trying to feed him coffee before. I'm not too worried about people messing with him at ranch C because most of their other clients (for clinics and such) will be men and Aires doesn't like most men. 

As for feeding what I want...I'd prefer him on grass or an alfalfa/grass mix. Right now he's on straight alfalfa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

Quick Question: I am about to purchase a horse in the same manner. I will be putting down half the amount and she is letting me pay payments for 8 months or if it takes me a little longer thats fine, she isn't worried about that too much. I like to be done as quickly as possible so I've never purchased something that way before. Was it extremely hard paying a horse payment and board? Thats what I'll have to do since I prefer not to move him until he's paid for. If you had to do it again would you do it? In my case he is definately worth it but I'm a little nervous. 
Thanks


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I probably wouldn't do it again, to be honest. Aires was very much worth it, but budgeting almost $400 a month just for one expense was tough (board plus $100 towards paying him off). I wasn't allowed to move Aires until he was paid off, so I had no choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just an update for anyone who cares...I'm going to have to go with Ranch A. Ranch C called me back a couple of days ago and tossed out the number $275. That's what I'm paying now and the reason I am moving him is because I can't afford it anymore. When I told them that, they stayed firm. So, I called Ranch A and she'll have a stall ready for me on the first.

Now just to figure out how to get him there...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have to give 30-days notice? You seemed to have good relationships where you are-does anybody have a trailer that would move him for you?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry, didn't see this reply.

I gave my 30 days notice at the beginning of November. 

As for a trailer, the only person I know at the barn that has a trailer he could fit in and I could tow with my Trailblazer is the trainer and she doesn't loan out her trailer, even to friends. All the other trailers are either goosenecks or tiny two-horse straight-loads that he won't fit in.

However, off a whim I messaged one of my parents' neighbors that I'm friends with on Facebook to see if she had a trailer I could use. They are huge into horses and her husband runs a ranch for her parents. She has an aluminum two-horse slant she's going to let me borrow. 

I'm moving Aires on Wednesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you found a trailer to use. Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------

